# Themes for litters



## OrientalSlave

Still thinking ahead, I'm wondering about some sort of A, B, C etc. theme for naming my kittens.

I vaguely wondered about characters from Operas - I have found enough to keep be going for a few litters, but I need more flexibility than that gives as it looks like the 1st litter is 5 boys and 1 girl.

A 'C' litter could be types of chilli pepper, there are a lot of those! So maybe some sort of group for each litter? Names have to be OK for GCCF rules, though those have relaxed somewhat compared to 10 years ago.

Lola is doing so well with this litter there will be at least one more!


----------



## spid

SOunds like a good plan - I tend to just go with the flow - and grab whatever idea comes into my head at the time. SO far I've had.

Dr Seus characters
a singleton so no theme really
Bambi characters
Depeche Mode songs.


----------



## lymorelynn

I go for whatever seems apt at the time. I write down all of my theme ideas in a notebook and choose one that seems right - I've still got plenty that I haven't used and some of the ones I have used just came out of the blue  I love finding suitable names and already have a theme in mind for when Pasha has her first litter


----------



## wicket

Mine look like the Ewoks, the furry little animals from the Star Wars film Return of the Jedi , there are plenty of names so this litter of six will follows last years in the Ewok tradition - all started by my son who named my breeding girl Wicket, after the leader of the Ewoks lol


----------



## OrientalSlave

Think you have just given me my E theme!


----------



## we love bsh's

my last theme was aeroplane names. My keeper was wildcat


----------



## spotty cats

I keep lists of just whatever pops into my head, most will likely never be used.

I've done weather (summer, winter themes), names based on parent/s, last litter were Roxette songs because I liked Dressed For Success and The Look as kitten names  keeper was Real Sugar, not sure how he likes being called Sugsy Woogsy Bear though


----------



## lostbear

spotty cats said:


> I keep lists of just whatever pops into my head, most will likely never be used.
> 
> I've done weather (summer, winter themes), names based on parent/s, last litter were Roxette songs because I liked Dressed For Success and The Look as kitten names  keeper was Real Sugar, not sure how he likes being called Sugsy Woogsy Bear though


Love your names - didn't know so much thought and effort went into it.


----------



## lostbear

Knight of the Round Table and Ladies of King Arthur's Court would give lots of scope for boys and girls.


----------



## rose

Characters from a tv programme like coronation street including really old ones!
Elsie, Albert, Emily, jack and Vera, Dennis, concepta, terry, minne, Martha, !!


----------



## NorthernDarkness

I think the most common way is the alphabetical one. For example Luna came from a 'D' litter (Dascha is her real name) and belated Casper from 'F' litter (Fidel was his reg. name). Kuura is from a winter theme litter (in Finnish though, it means frost). My previous litter was named after poisons, current litter is after random songs because I couldn't decide which My Little Ponies I would have named them after.. 
I know a breeder who has for over 10 years named all their cats after plants in Latin and going in alphabetical order at the same time.

I do like it when there's either a letter or theme going on, you can tell if certain cats are possibly litter mates if you're "window shopping" or just bump into some cats and know that the breeder uses themes or letters.


----------



## sharonbee

I like to have themes going on, this litter is our fragrance litter, we had the Valentines Litter, Jubilee Litter, Strictly litter (from come dancing)...

Our first litter was Loved Ones litter after those I love/loved, we only had two in that litter so one was after my daughter Laura and the other Chrysobel after my Mum who had died a year before... 

Xenia was after the girl in the James Bond film so her first litter will be after people in James Bond films.


----------



## MCWillow

I think it would be cool to have a mouse litter! Named after famous mouses (or meeces :lol: )


----------



## MollyMilo

The breeder of my siamese likes to have a theme for her litters. My two were named after strictly come dancing ( think they were born weekend she shoud have Been at the final  fanciful foxtrot and twilight tango!

Her latest lot were 'lord of the rings' Frodo, gollum and bilbo baggins


----------



## Soupie

Most of mine have been cats in literature but occasionally I change - I had a Shakespeare litter when I worked in Stratford and I love the names of my 'My Little Pony' litter.

I try and give show/breed kittie fab names as they will appear in show results and pedigrees!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Yes, I will have a special name for the girl if I keep her. She is a fawn so I'll be wanting to work that in.

Now I have a great suggestion for an E litter - Ewoks - Google has found me lots of Ewok names for both males & females.

So now I'm desperately trying to think of an 'A' theme... Wikipedia has a great list of operas beginning with 'A' so that might work - I certainly wouldn't be short of names and there are so many by Handel that I could probably just use names from his operas! There are also a couple of very obscure ones by Mozart. 

But I like the idea of something similar to Ewoks but not being of a literary bent my mind has gone blank...

If I ever get as far as R then rose cultivars appeal. H could be herbs, and I think the plant world has a lot to offer. N could be narcissi for example, F fuschias.


----------



## MCWillow

Apple cultivars for 'A' 

List of apple cultivars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OrientalSlave

That looks wonderful - cider apples in particular often have wonderful names.


----------



## wicket

Or how about the names of the Na'vi and the other characters form the fim Avatar?


----------



## spotty cats

I've done chocolate names for chocolate and chocolate silver kittens, that doesn't work for Fawn though 

I had Chocolate Chip, Chocolate Kisses for the chocolates. Chocolate Ice and Chocolate Eclair for the chocolate silvers.

I also had one litter I let the owners choose the names, someone who was getting 2 asked if they could so I just let it go for the whole litter. 

Think carefully with 'good girl' names, it makes for the most mischievous girls. My Heavenly Magic is anything but Heavenly lol Crooked Halo would have been more appropriate.

My mentor uses Australia names. Flora and fauna, cities and towns around the country, or short Aussie sayings - one export kitten was Sheelberight.


----------



## lostbear

sharonbee said:


> I like to have themes going on, this litter is our fragrance litter, we had the Valentines Litter, Jubilee Litter, Strictly litter (from come dancing)...
> 
> Our first litter was Loved Ones litter after those I love/loved, we only had two in that litter so one was after my daughter Laura and the other Chrysobel after my Mum who had died a year before...
> 
> Xenia was after the girl in the James Bond film so her first litter will be after people in James Bond films.


What lovely ideas.


----------



## OrientalSlave

spotty cats said:


> <snip>
> Think carefully with 'good girl' names, it makes for the most mischievous girls. My Heavenly Magic is anything but Heavenly lol Crooked Halo would have been more appropriate.
> <snip>


Ha ha! So I need a really naughty name for the girl if I keep her? Bet she would live up to it.


----------



## sarahecp

My OH's Mum used to breed English Bull Terriers, she is a huge Rolling Stones fan and used some of their song titles as a theme for one of her litters


----------



## Firedog

I breed dogs and I have a book that if a name suddenly comes into my head I can go and write it down. My last litter I decided to go on constellations , big mistake, everyone else had the same idea and it was a nightmare trying to name them.


----------



## OrientalSlave

A - Apples. Or Artists? Anyone for Turner?
B - ?
C - Constallations
D - ?
E - Ewoks
F - Fragrances

Getting there and of course all bar the 'A' litter are a long way away.


----------



## mummyschnauzer

Names o f flowers, herbs, beer, ha ha trees, like for eg ash willow elm and so on. Hope this helps


----------



## dagny0823

OrientalSlave said:


> A - Apples. Or Artists? Anyone for Turner?
> B - ?
> C - Constallations
> D - ?
> E - Ewoks
> F - Fragrances
> 
> Getting there and of course all bar the 'A' litter are a long way away.


B's----- Birds?


----------



## OrientalSlave

dagny0823 said:


> B's----- Birds?


Maybe - the best I've got so far!


----------



## MCWillow

B - butterflies 

British Butterflies - A Photographic Guide by Steven Cheshire


----------



## MCWillow

D - dinosaurs :thumbup:

Dinosaurs A to Z - A Complete, Alphabetical List of Carnivorous and Herbivorous Dinosaurs


----------



## wicket

B for biscuits - Golden Crunch , Jammy Dodger, Hobnob, Gingernut etc 

D for dragons - Visceral Drogon Rhaegal from Game of Thrones for starters


----------



## K337

I love reading all the thought and care that goes into the 'posh' name for the bubby peds :001_wub: Seeing the teeny kittens with their huge names also cracks me right up 

My boys come from an un-themed litter and got oddbod and peek-a-boo 
My girl would have been given a slightly unflattering but utterly appropriate ped name of 'messy' or 'messymoo' if they had registered her earlier - but she is officially Sybil as well as it being her pet name.

How do you handle potential owners that request a specific ped name? Would you insist it has to match the theme?


----------



## spotty cats

OrientalSlave said:


> Bet she would live up to it.


Probably 

And remember I told you about Smoothie, so it works on boys too



K337 said:


> How do you handle potential owners that request a specific ped name? Would you insist it has to match the theme?


I've only had one owner want to name her kittens, the first litter she got kittens from I let all the owners choose as well.
The 3rd kitten I worked what she wanted into a longer ped name. She wanted Obi, and he was a singleton so I registered him as All About Obi.
The 4th kitten I had her as part of a summer theme on the website but her actual papers are just a single name of the owners choosing.

I've named several of mine, messing up the breeders theme, she was very nice in allowing me to choose my own names.

I know other breeders who ask that they match the theme if choosing a name.


----------



## OrientalSlave

K337 said:


> <snip>
> How do you handle potential owners that request a specific ped name? Would you insist it has to match the theme?


No problem. The theme is to help me - once I've got one then finding names should be much simpler.


----------



## NorthernDarkness

K337 said:


> How do you handle potential owners that request a specific ped name? Would you insist it has to match the theme?


Over here it's very unusual that the new owner would have a say in the kitten's name. That's why most people don't even ask, we're not accustomed to do so here. It's more common if the kitten is going to another breeder, to somehow fit their cattery name in the kitten's name (if the 'of XXXX' isn't an option).


----------



## pipje

Initially I gave kitten buyers the option of choosing their own names for their kittens. However, strangely, no one really wanted to- I had already named the kittens after shades of blue and one cream (Creme de la Creme) and they liked having a 'fancy' pedigree-like name. Later, when I registered them, Creme de la Creme was deemed too long for the pedigree so the owners chose a name but looking back, I probably should've chosen it myself (because now his other litter mates shared a 'theme' but this boy didn't!). In any event, owners naming kittens can be somewhat unrealistic as all registrations have to sent in before or at 9 weeks old. Anything later than this incurrs a 250 euro fine!


----------



## allycatsiamese

Some favourites I have done were ice cream flavours (heavenly hash, rocky road) and breakfast cereals (cap'n crunch, lucky charms). We have also done flowers, candy, coffee flavours, and classic children's stories.


----------



## OrientalSlave

More good ideas there.

No penalty for late registration here, but the form has to go in with time for the registrations to come through before the kitten is ready to leave. Usual way kittens for other breeders are named in GCCF is to put the new owner's prefix after the breeders prefix, so Lola is Kyomi Shunra Primadonna. I also choose the pedigree name for Errol my Havana - he was Snapy Wildthing. He really was wild when I saw him, tearing around for a couple of hours with barely a rest!


----------



## catlove844

What about a flower theme? Or summer theme? Stars/moon sounds pretty :001_wub:


----------



## OrientalSlave

An Acer theme might work, and I'm keeping all the suggestions noted down for the future.


----------



## spid

I don't allow people to chose the pedigree names - I have all the fun myself. I will incorporate it if there is space - SO Cedar was going to be Prince Bambi, but I was happy to change it to Cedar Bambi (Bambi theme - couldn't really have Bambi not there). The new slaves get to choose their pet names anyway.

Though I believe Margo is staying a Margo (should she approve of her new slave)


----------



## MCWillow

I will just say, I thought Cedars pedigree name was PrinceBambi, which I was _more_ than happy with, and when I found out he had been registered as CedarBambi, I did get something in my eye.....

It meant much more to me, than if I had asked to name him :yesnod:


----------



## spid

MCWillow said:


> I will just say, I thought Cedars pedigree name was PrinceBambi, which I was _more_ than happy with, and when I found out he had been registered as CedarBambi, I did get something in my eye.....
> 
> It meant much more to me, than if I had asked to name him :yesnod:


Awwww, thank you.   Didn't I ask you then? Opps thought I did. Soz, mate!


----------



## spotty cats

OrientalSlave said:


> Usual way kittens for other breeders are named in GCCF is to put the new owner's prefix after the breeders prefix, so Lola is Kyomi Shunra Primadonna.


Some do that here as well, I fit my prefix in as a suffix on my first 2 girls, which isn't too common here but is in the US. So their pedigree names were just a single name of up to 6 letters to fit my suffix into the letter limit.


----------



## sharonbee

NorthernDarkness said:


> Over here it's very unusual that the new owner would have a say in the kitten's name. That's why most people don't even ask, we're not accustomed to do so here. It's more common if the kitten is going to another breeder, to somehow fit their cattery name in the kitten's name (if the 'of XXXX' isn't an option).


Our Havanas breeder let us choose her pedigree name as we were buying her on the active register, her name is Fiordiliso Daintipawz so she has my prefix in her name too. As a pet name we call her Wispa after the chocolate bar as she is chocolate coloured, it is like calling a person with straight hair curly, she is the noisiest cat I have ever had and when she 'calls' the whole neighbourhood must hear her.

We chose all our breeding girls names, Taylor is White Diamonds after Elizabeth Taylors perfume and the lady we bought Xenia from insisted we could choose her name as long as it began with J so we chose Janus Xenia, Xenia from the girl in the James Bond and Janus was the organisation Xenia Onatopp worked for.

Our Sphynx's breeder let us choose her pedigree name also even though she wasn't a breeding queen but all other pedigrees I have owned past and present were chosen by their breeders

I never allow new owners to choose our kittens names unless they have gone as breeding queens, I think that for all the work, effort, love and devotion a breeder puts in, takes the rough with the smooth etc it is the breeders privilege to name her kittens should she wish...I enjoy choosing themes for my babies.


----------



## NorthernDarkness

*Sigh* Sometimes I swear the next litter will be named after terrorists, or demons..:devil:

(Just noticed the kittens have chewed my toaster's cord, they also tried to climb up a curtain earlier today and it fell down and I'm too short to get it back! Last weekend one of them managed to jump right in the middle of my friend's pizza which we had just ordered.. Not to mention all the other stuff they and previous kittens have done).


----------

